# Lets see those close up pics!



## MiamiAG

OK, it will be fun...lets see those close ups!!


----------



## tsunami

Well, I took a picture of my Ludwigia arcuata this afternoon with a cheap digital camera (FujiFilm FinePix A303). Not that great. :?










Carlos


----------



## HeyPK

The L arcuata picture looks pretty good to me. With a more expensive digital camera you would just have to decrease the size to meet the reqiurements here and the picture would look no better. 

I want to see pictures of your iron-satiated Rotala and Didiplis


----------



## jerseyjay

Limnophila sessiliflora









Riccia fluitans









Sagittaria subulata









Microsorum pteropus


----------



## litesky

Goodness GRACIOUS JAY! What the heck. Thanks for ruining the thread. Now all the following posts are gonna look terrrible compared to yours! HAHAHA =) Great pictures man. Mine are coming up pretty soon, but won't be nothing to yours...MAN you should've waited a bit longer! Then blast us away with yoru award-winning photos. Just messing :shock: :roll:


----------



## litesky

My PICTURES....

Riccia









WaterSprite









Camera:
FujiFilm Digital Camera
Finepix 2650/2.0 Megapixel
No Flash + Photoshop


----------



## MiamiAG

Wow!!! You guys are awesome! :shock:


----------



## Gomer

Here are some of mine
Common Oto








Common Pleco








Riccia Fluitans








Ludwigia Repens








Crypt. Parva








Petite Nana








Baby Cherry Shrimp (~1cm long)









A neat mushroom I came across while walking home (LARGE IMAGE WARNING)
http://members.aol.com/auddz/private/images/temp/shroom.jpg

That should do it....till I upload some more recent pictures *L*

These Cameras were taking with an Olympus C5050. No flash was used and only a couple of them used a tripod. Shots were taking in SuperMacro mode with various F-stops and Shutter speeds.


----------



## gpodio

SAE









Cabomba Furcata









Anubias Petite









Watersprite









Glossostigma









Riccia









Nymphaea Lotus









Cladophora









Watersprite









Angelfish









I hope I didn't slow down the page too much, you can see more closeups here:
http://www.gpodio.com/gallery_close.htm

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## aquaverde

It would be nice if you all could post the equipment and photo settings with the shots. Any part or all of that information would be very interesting, considering the excellent quality of the shots.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori




----------



## aquaverde

Ghazanfar, do you add a black background using software?


----------



## Gomer

I'd be willing to bet that he had a partially black backing to work with..edited a little, then used image multiply, then edited the rest away.

..just a guess *L*


----------



## jerseyjay

FYI,

Fast shutter speed, Low aperture -> ~F8 and external flash will produce picture like one above. It will produce a "blast" effect, create a black surrounding and eliminate any light around the object.


----------



## niko




----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

aquaverde said:


> Ghazanfar, do you add a black background using software?


I don't add it in. Most of my pictures have black backgrounds - by
using the flash from above the subject. However, if there's any
small spots etc that show up on the background, I'll usually
clean it up with Photoshop a bit.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Wow I really cant believe the quality of the photos you guys are posting! 

I agree, how about some info on camera settings that you used on some of those shots everyone?


----------



## aquaverde

Jay Luto said:


> FYI,
> 
> Fast shutter speed, Low aperture -> ~F8 and external flash will produce picture like one above. It will produce a "blast" effect, create a black surrounding and eliminate any light around the object.


Thanks, that'll give me something to experiment with. It's going to be a while before I get an external flash as they're a little pricey.


----------



## toshi

H verticillata










E triandra


----------



## Jay Reeves

Impressive!!! This collection of pics is amazing. Thank you all for posting them. 

Art, could the profiles be set up so that people could enter camera information? It would be nice to have a brand, model, flash capabilities, and maybe lens add ons or particlular lens for those of you with DSLR. That way those of us who want to know those things wouldn't have to bug you for the info. 

Eric, Giancarlo, and Tony, what kind of equipment are you using? I think I remember that Jay Luto is using a G2 with external flash and Ghazanfar is using a Sony 7x7? with external flash? Very impressive photography with good basic equipment. 

Tony, is the substrate in the parva pic Eco-Complete? Nice pic - nice looking parva.

Regards,
Jay Reeves


----------



## MiamiAG

Jay and all,

Some of the images above are links to your respective sites. While that is fine with me, you would need to add camera spec details to your post (if you so desire). Alternatively, you can use the attach feature to upload your images to our server. This will provide you with a comment section where you can enter the camera specs (again should you so desire).


----------



## MiamiAG

Alternatively, you can add your camera specs to your permanent signature line in your individual profiles.


----------



## gpodio

Jay Reeves said:


> Eric, Giancarlo, and Tony, what kind of equipment are you using?


The closeup photos I posted were taken with a Canon A70 and Nikon F2. Most of them with the A70 using cheap closeup rings.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Jay Reeves

> The closeup photos I posted were taken with a Canon A70 and Nikon F2. Most of them with the A70 using cheap closeup rings.


So you use the F2 lens on your A70?

Jay Reeves


----------



## Gomer

I am just using a standard Olympus 5050. No special lenses or flashes. Most without a tripod for that matter. I hope to get an external flash one of these days 

Where do you get those Macro rings at?

TIA


----------



## Geo

Wow, all I have is an Olympus D-510 ... can't get nearly as nice as the pics you guys get.

So sad


----------



## gpodio

Jay Reeves said:


> The closeup photos I posted were taken with a Canon A70 and Nikon F2. Most of them with the A70 using cheap closeup rings.
> 
> 
> 
> So you use the F2 lens on your A70?
> 
> Jay Reeves
Click to expand...

No the F2 is a camera, it's an old manual SLR.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## gpodio

Gomer said:


> Where do you get those Macro rings at?TIA


I got mine from eBay, I didn't want to invest in anything expensive for the A70, I think I paid $6-7 for a used set of +1 +2 +4 rings plus shipping.

If your lens has a thread for filters then all you need is to get the right sized filters. Many digital cameras need an adapter to allow the use of closeup rings/filters. They just allow you to focus up closer than the normal lens can on it's own. They also allow you to use the zoom in macro mode.

Here's a sample from ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2988028307

If you want to get fancy with macro, then the a better solution is a good portrait lens used backwards in front of your normal lens. This can be done using a coupling ring (male to male threaded rings). It does get more expensive as you have to buy some lenses but you can pick up a good 50mm Nikkor lens on eBay for under $50 and the optics are far better than what you will find on traditional macro lenses under a couple hundred dollars.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## litesky

I was just trying to prove to my friend that his camera was much better than mine. I was messing with my macro settings and took a pic of this Hygro Polysperma. I was surprised how it came out on Camera and photoshop.










This was done on a:

FUJIFILM FinePix 2650
2.0 Megapixel
Set @: Macros and No Flash

So back to my friend story. He has a Sony forgot which one, but it should be much better. I'm still awaiting his works.


----------



## benny

Hi guys,

Here's some of my close up pictures...
































From top left: Rotala Indica and Leafy Sea Dragon
From Bottom left: Ancistrus triradiatus and Atyopsis moluccensis

Cheers,


----------



## Xema

some of mine...

Beufortia kweichowensis









Aplocheilus dayi warneri female









Orizya javanicus ??









Schistura mahnerti









Sphaerichtys osphromenoides









Caridina japonica









Caridina japonica (not algae eater only, she like red larve moskito too)









Pearling in C. wendtii









Ceratophyllum demeresum







[/list]


----------



## xtr-xtr

you are bad boys... you have gotten depressed to me with that good pics...
:shock: :shock: :shock:

here I put some photos of mine, I know they are not so good but...

Malboro Discus 









Crystal Bee









Crossocheilus









Another kind of crossocheilus


----------



## Cheyd

xtr-xtr-
That last photo is a fish I just saw last week in Dallas for the first time... They were calling it a 'Rose-Line Shark' I have the scientific name around here somewhere... Anyways, it's that one, or a VERY close cousin. What has your experience with them been? My wife wants some, but at $33/fish and a schooler, I'm a little hesitant.


----------



## Corigan

Cheyd said:


> xtr-xtr-
> That last photo is a fish I just saw last week in Dallas for the first time... They were calling it a 'Rose-Line Shark' I have the scientific name around here somewhere... Anyways, it's that one, or a VERY close cousin. What has your experience with them been? My wife wants some, but at $33/fish and a schooler, I'm a little hesitant.


Hey Cheyd, that is a very competitive price on the market for Roseline Sharks. I have one in my tank. I was told that they could be put by themselves or in schools of three or more. I have a real community tank and I have some extremely small jellybean tetras in the tank as well as a bunch of other fishes/ottos/etc. I have zero problems with my roseline shark. He schools with my african glass catfish and red fin african barb schools. I asked the guy at the place I got mine from if it would be a problem just getting one, and he told me he added just one to his tank a few years earlier and he schools with his other fish as well. From what I can tell these roseline sharks are just a form of a barb. He doesn't eat plants, doesn't pick on any other fishes and is basically a great community fish that is very beautiful. I paid $40 for mine but he is about full grown (2-1/2-3"). If I remember correctly they seem to be part of the flying fox family and I was told they would eat hair algae, but I haven't seen it.

Matt


----------



## neonfish3

*Anubias Barteri var. Nana*

Taken with cheap camera Sony DSC-P32


----------



## taslixado

Lysimachia nummularia "aurea" pearling!

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Puntius denisonii









I picked up 10 when I went to the AGA in Dallas last year. Gorgeous
fish! From what little information there is on them, I think they're
supposed to get 8"+. They school very well. They have not been
known to be bred in captivity naturally. I did read some place
that somewhere in SE Asia they're using hormone injections to get
them to breed. They seem to be pretty hardy fish. I'll try my
hand at breeding them in a year or so.


----------



## Rekab

Gravid shrimp shot with finepix 7000/reversed lens and external flash.


----------



## leleupy

some of mine...

Caridinas japonicas:

















planorbis sp. (eggs and more)


----------



## JanS

Wow, what a truely breathtaking group of photos in one place.

Job well done by all.


----------



## Xema

Hi Lele... it´s a pleasure to can see to you here... good pics.


----------



## Gomer




----------



## defdac

All pictures taken with a Nikon Coolpix 4500 in Macro-mode, No flash, Manual everything (Shutter, Aperature, Focus, White balance), always completely parallell with the front glass.

Apx 3-20 bad shots for every good one (click,click,click,click...


----------



## LimpingFish




----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

::sigh:: if only i could get my pictures to look like that! what camera do you use?


----------



## defdac

*Bubbly Hemianthus callitrichoides*


----------



## discusaigon

some of my shrimp and snails eating a shrimp skin :lol:


----------



## Steve Pituch

discusaigon,
Very nice photos and I liked your tanks very much. What kind of lighting are you using?

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------



## discusaigon

I use two biolux 36 Watt and 120cm each one (6500K°) :










and two aquastar 36 watt and 120cm each one (10 000K°) :










so in total I have 144Watt for 180 liter wich is around 47,5 gallon


----------



## defdac




----------



## Magnus

These pictures are amazing! It would be great if you guys could list your camera setups and comments those great pics. Thanks.


----------



## discusaigon

the one I use is a Fuji finepix S7000 :wink:


----------



## defdac

> All pictures taken with a Nikon Coolpix 4500 in Macro-mode, No flash, Manual everything (Shutter, Aperature, Focus, White balance), always completely parallell with the front glass.
> 
> Apx 3-20 bad shots for every good one (click,click,click,click...  )


I also underexpose 1-2 shuttersteps to gain more information in the highlights.


----------



## Sue

Beautiful! Keep them coming!


----------



## fishfry

I just discovered my camera has a super macro mode....boy do I feel like an idiot

Camedia C-5000 f/2.8


----------



## defdac

*Rotala rotundifolia*


----------

